# APR Motorsport Event and Corrals at the Grand Prix of Miami, hosted by German Motoring



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR Motorsport* is pleased to present a very special set of events during the *Grand Prix 
of Miami at Homestead-Miami Speedway, April 28th and 29th*, with *German Motoring* 
hosting an *APR Motorsport Meet-and-Greet* with the team on Wednesday, April 25th at their 
shop in Miami, and corrals for both Saturday’s Continental Tire Challenge and Sunday’s Rolex 
races. 










APR Motorsport Meet-and-Greet – 6-9pm on Wednesday, 4/25 


Rig and race cars present for viewing 

Presentations by APR Motorsport and driver Dion von Moltke 

Chat with APR Motorsport drivers and team 

Signed APR memorabilia and apparel raffle! 

Complimentary food and refreshments served 

 

Grand Prix of Miami Corrals – 4/28-29 
You are entitled to the following unique benefits during the weekend: 


Parade laps after the race! 

Paddock access 

Exclusive car corral pricing! Both Saturday and Sunday entry and parking - $45 ($30 for each additional guest) 

Sunday only paddock entry and corral parking - $35 ($25 for each additional guest) 

Saturday only paddock entry and corral parking - $20 ($10 for each additional guest) 

 

Audi/VW Corral – 9am on Saturday, 4/29 


8am meet at ‘Snapper Creek Plaza’ and Shell gas station, located in between North and South lanes of FL Turnpike and SW 120th St. 

Caravan to track 

Park in corral as a group 

 

Sports/Exotic Corral – 9am on Saturday, 4/29 


8am meet at ‘Snapper Creek Plaza’ and Shell gas station, located in between North and South lanes of FL Turnpike and SW 120th St. 

Caravan to track 

Park in PADDOCK for corral, where CTSCC race team trailers were parked on Saturday 

 

Corral Order Form: 
http://www.homesteadmiamispeedway.com/carcorral 

RSVP on Facebook: 
4/25 Meet and Greet 
Saturday Corral 
Sunday Corral 

German Motoring: 
German Motoring (new website coming soon!) 
Like us on facebook! 

APR: 
www.goapr.com 
www.aprmotorsport.com 
Follow APR on Facebook!


----------



## Forumolacabs (Feb 14, 2012)

Which model is your favorite model in Audi?

Car Hire


----------

